# Some clarity re: setting recordings via the web/mobile



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Just so you know, if you've not tried, the website says your TiVo must be on to setup a recording - which is fairly obvious).

However, for clarity, your box can be in standby (no lights on) and will still work - I tried this earlier just to be sure what "being on" entailed


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

ptruman said:


> Just so you know, if you've not tried, the website says your TiVo must be on to setup a recording - which is fairly obvious).
> 
> However, for clarity, your box can be in standby (no lights on) and will still work - I tried this earlier just to be sure what "being on" entailed


Yeah, that's correct 

It's a great feature... really handy if you've forgot to set a recording


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Connected to the network I suppose and not off at the back / wall.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

jonphil said:


> Connected to the network I suppose and not off at the back / wall.


Yeah. Has power, but can be in standby


----------



## WooLLsterQ (Feb 14, 2011)

Same as v+


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2004)

Nice feature and I like how recording info confirms it was setup online.

Just a shame we can't add season passes and access other options via web too. Still very useful to get the initial recording scheduled when you're not a home. Then add a season pass with options when you get home.

I hope this improves over time.


----------



## fysmd (Jan 4, 2002)

Been fiddling with online recording and the web site suggests you can set a season pass. Anybody been able to do this?
Single shows work fine but can't find a Season Pass option.


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

I think it's "coming soon" (i.e. general launch, not the "beta" launch which we're all sort of on...)


----------

